# t-? Rüstung aber was und wo



## hoppel-ali (26. April 2008)

moin leute 

bin noch nich so labg dabei deshalb nich gleich meckern wenn falsches forum wollte nur mal wissen ob es eineliste für t-?? rüsri gibt und wo man sie farmen kann


----------



## Lootelf (26. April 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/50/ruestungssets


----------

